# Muscle Growth Tips – Recommended Meal Replacements And Supplements For Bodybuilding



## Stacked (Oct 12, 2011)

*Muscle Growth Tips – Recommended Meal Replacements And Supplements For Bodybuilding*

So anyway, let’s get back to those great muscle growth tips by protein guinea-pig Richie, who today completes his recommended list of supplements for bodybuilding purposes.

“We also tested 6 makes of _meal replacements_, and all 6 met or exceeded their labels. These were:

*1.* Myoplex by eas
*2.* Metrx by metrx
*3.* Complete by peak body
*4.* Meso-tech by mussletech
*5.* Complete rx by weider
*6.* Mutant by biohazard

There are many other supplements on the market, some 99% are rubbish and rely on the newcomer novice body-builder/trainer, who falls for the bullshit glamour advertising. In my honest opinion the supplements that work are:

*Protein Powders*
keeps you in a positive nitrogen balance, use between meals and after training. More is better!

*Meal Replacements*
For convenience, taste, especially good for people with small appetites.

*Free Form Branch Chain Aminos*
A handful (say, 6) with every meal will make a vast difference, trust me.

*Creatine*
Has had various reports mainly good, but I cannot comment as I cannot tolerate it. It makes me very ill, due to my previous operation and a different stomach make up to other people.

*Glutamine*
An excellent product, it works very well for me especially due to my stomach. I have tried every possible supplement on the market and although they may work on other people, they didn’t with me.


----------

